# skyline torque setting



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi , 

Does anyone have the torque setting for skyline bolts and nuts ?

i have opened the strut nuts and turbo to exhaust manifold nuts and want to torque them up.

Thanks


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Turbo to exhaust manifold I always go FT with whatever tools fit down there, not had a problem yet! 

By strut nuts do you mean the nut holding the topmount onto the shaft?


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes re strut , is there a document that shows all torques?

normally haynes manual has every torque setting but of course no book for skyline .

how do they work out the torque setting using grade and size etc ?

is there a formula to figure torque settings out ?


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Pretty sure there's torque values available online - maybe in the skyline manual? 

No easy formula for torque settings I'm afraid as the figure required depends on the engineers who designed the system and is related to materials, flange thickness and surface finish etc etc


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah but you can get a pretty good guess for non-critical components (i.e. not your hub nuts or similar), e.g. M6/M8/M10 could be 15/30/60 Nm, obviously depending on young's modulus of the fasteners in question. 

There are plenty of charts online, or you can work it out if you know the stiffness (k) and the dimensions if you're that way inclined


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool if anyone has anybdocs please share


----------

